# Looking for DTG t-shirt printing, large size light and dark



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all i am looking for a company basicaly the same way that tshirt gang operates but print bigger prints. all they do is 10x14 and my designs are meant to be larger on the tshirts. any one knows a reputable company that has services like this can be small comoany but honest lol i guess that is hard to figure out but u know what i mean.

dropshipping service would be great. images like the one below almost the whole front is covered email me please at [email protected]


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

Check my private reply for info


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

